# Crazy rating system. Rated a 3* by passenger.



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

So I'm new and until now my rating has been 5.0. A couple days ago I had this guy come up on pings but he kept canceling when I got him right away. Today about 6 miles away on the other side of the river I got him again. Ok. Whatever. What the heck. I take it. I get there in about 7 minutes. It's a luxury condo building with guards who would not let me in until he called. OK whatever. I didn't cancel and stayed pleasant and got him.

I was nice to him and took him right to his destination and wished him well at the end of the trip.

A few minutes later I see I am now at 4.88. I calculated it and he must have rated me a 3*.

So this is a student and I am guessing he uses Uber about every day to get to class. I'm guessing the reason I got him so far away today was because no one else will take him.

So if he is going to rate me 3* every time I pick him up and do the job no one else evidently will do, then why the hell would I pick this guy up and not just let the ping timeout or cancel on him????

So eventually this guy won't be able to get a ride at all eventually! LOL

Why doesn't Uber start taking into account how picky the passenger is? If the guy 3*'s everyone then why should it count against me? The way I see it, I will be deactivated if I keep picking up this guy! It's crazy!


----------



## Koffee (Sep 2, 2016)

Go back and change his rating to a 1. Request to not be paired with him again and you problem is solved.

Koffee


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Koffee said:


> Go back and change his rating to a 1. Request to not be paired with him again and you problem is solved.
> 
> Koffee


Can you request not to be paired with someone within the app or do you actually have to call Uber? I have no problem with the guy really but if he is going to rate me 3* then LOL why would I take him? It's crazy.


----------



## Koffee (Sep 2, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Can you request not to be paired with someone within the app


Yes. go to change his rating and you can either enter a message at the same time, or.. they will auto send you a message to confirm and elaborate if you want to wait for that message. Reply to it with any reason you want and put in your request.

Koffee


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Rate his behind a 1. These pax are jerkoffs. If they don't like uber take a cab and pay triple in a dirty run down car.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Well the thing is I can't be 100% sure it was this guy. It only seems like it.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Well the thing is I can't be 100% sure it was this guy. It only seems like it.


Just from reading your post it sounds like this rider screwed you over.

Some lowly security guard bothered him and he's mad and nails you for it.

These pax will do anything to screw the driver over and get a free ride while their at it. The ratings system is a freaking joke. I won't even get into that statement anymore than need be.

I will give you this advice. Uber and the pax think they have all the power but remember without you, me and other drivers there is no uber! We have the power!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Some people just dont give five stars. You still have a good rating, you will be fine. Do you recall his rating? Sometimes Pax have low ratings because they give low ratings.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I feel your pain. I just got low rated by a passenger for "late arrival" on a pickup that was 18 minutes away from me. The guy seemed nice enough, and complained that other Uber drivers cancel on him because they don't want to take a long ride (I drove him 92 miles in 2 hours). So I actually accept the ride, drive the 18 minutes to get the guy, drive 2 hours out of area, get no tip and a 1 star rating. This guy clearly doesn't get that he is rating the driver, not Uber in general, and that he is slowly eliminating the drivers who are willing to drive his routes by low rating them.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> I feel your pain. I just got low rated by a passenger for "late arrival" on a pickup that was 18 minutes away from me. The guy seemed nice enough, and complained that other Uber drivers cancel on him because they don't want to take a long ride (I drove him 92 miles in 2 hours). So I actually accept the ride, drive the 18 minutes to get the guy, drive 2 hours out of area, get no tip and a 1 star rating. This guy clearly doesn't get that he is rating the driver, not Uber in general, and that he is slowly eliminating the drivers who are willing to drive his routes by low rating them.


What was his pax rating?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The other problem is that it is a huge condo building (or two actually) so there are other GOOD customers there too. It doesn't seem as if it always shows the name until you accept it so I can't just ignore that one guy. I guess I will just cancel on him and go offline for 10 minutes if I get him again. My cancel rate is 0% so I imagine I have some leeway there.

So thus I begin my own personal blacklist of rides I will not take!


----------



## Koffee (Sep 2, 2016)

Its you call, but seriously.. at least send a message to not be paired with him again. Why worry and possibly limit this area over one rider that you can eliminate. He will no longer exist in your Uber world!

Koffee


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> The other problem is that it is a huge condo building (or two actually) so there are other GOOD customers there too. It doesn't seem as if it always shows the name until you accept it so I can't just ignore that one guy. I guess I will just cancel on him and go offline for 10 minutes if I get him again. My cancel rate is 0% so I imagine I have some leeway there.
> 
> So thus I begin my own personal blacklist of rides I will not take!


Just write to uber tell them you want to change his rating to 1 so you wont be paired with him again. Tell them any excuse as he didnt want to put the seatbelt and this is a safety hazard besides you could get a ticket. Everyone else in thr Condo will be able to ride with youm


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Well the thing is I can't be 100% sure it was this guy. It only seems like it.


What's the upside of picking up this a-clown again? Change his rating to a 1 and request uber not pair you with him going forward.

He's an habitual user yet his drivers still have to hassle with residence security to pick him up? Ef that turd!


----------

